# 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod made by Hawkeye ! Update : weiterer 40 Slot Server online !



## Explosiv (20. Juli 2009)

Seid heute gibt es Neuigkeiten bezüglich des Multiplayers Crysis Wars. 
Der schon für seine arbeiten bekannte Modder -NH-RevolutionX hat heute einen neuen Servermod online gestellt, auf dem Platz für 50 Player und mehr gleichzeitig ist. 
Der normale Standard von seitens Crytek betrug maximal 32 Player auf einem Server. 
*50 Slot-Server*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entwickelt wurde der Mod von Hawkeye a.k.a. Ralf Ullrich, Erschaffer von SSM und Administrator beim Projekt PHOENIX .

Es ist kein Download eines zusätzlichen Mods notwendig, um auf den Servern spielen zu können, das vereinfacht das ganze enorm. 
Das Feedback der User ist durchweg positiv bezüglich des Mods. 

Der Administrator und Modder -NH-RevolutionX von noobhunters.org hat schon mehrere male mit einer eigens entwickelten Anticheatprotection auf sich aufmerksam gemacht, die sogar Punkbuster um längen vorraus ist.

Seid erscheinen des ersten Teils Crysis & des 2. Teils Crysis Wars wird intensiv an populärsten Servermods gearbeitet , um der Community stehts etwas neues bieten zu können. 

Dies bestätigt sich mit einem Platz 1. des weltweiten Crysis-Serverrankings bei Gametracker.  

*UPDATE :*

Damit auch die Spieler des ersten Teils Crysis nicht zu kurz kommen, ist bereits gestern ein weiterer 40 Slot-Server für Old Crysis online gegangen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Gruss Explosiv 

Quelle : www.noobhunters.org


----------



## Player007 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod veröffentlicht !*

Gute Nachrichten, muss ich gleich mal ausprobieren 
Bestimmt richtig was los auf der Map^^

Gruß


----------



## eVoX (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod veröffentlicht made by Hawkeye !*

Ist der Crysis Wars MP eigentlich besser als der von Crysis?


----------



## Explosiv (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod veröffentlicht made by Hawkeye !*



eVoX schrieb:


> Ist der Crysis Wars MP eigentlich besser als der von Crysis?



In gewisser Weise schon, Crysis wird offiziell nicht mehr supportet,Crysis Wars schon. 
Crysis Wars hat zudem ein anderes Schadensmodell und weniger Bugs.

Aber es ist davon auszugehen, das der Mod auch auf die normalen Crysis-Server laufen wird,... !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Klutten (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod veröffentlicht made by Hawkeye !*

Eigene Meinung hin oder her, bei der Wortwahl sollte man etwas sorgsamer sein und niemanden beleidigen. 

-> 2 Beiträge gelöscht


----------



## Killer08 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod veröffentlicht made by Hawkeye !*

Was hier nicht erwähnt wird ist das man für viele sachen die man nutzen könnte Premium Member sein muss ,was auch gleich bezahlt werden muss . Desweiteren sehe ich die Cheatprotection nich als besser an es sein den es ist eine neue vorhanden .Grund auch da wurde ich schon kaputt gecheatet. Das problem ist das die cheater foren den nächsten tag gleich ihre updates verteilen un somit alle Arbeit umsonst war . Siehe Project Monster .  Also NH in allen Ehren aber das man für Mods zahlen soll um sie nutzen zukönnen ist glaube nicht im sinne des Erfinders . Es gibt diverse Server die diese mods für alle user kostenlos zur verfügung stellen .


----------



## nyso (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod veröffentlicht made by Hawkeye !*

Das ist das schöne an Bots, die Cheaten nicht Und bezahlen für Mods? No-Go! Ich spiele Instant-Action-Maps eh lieber zu 8, mehr ist dann oft zu voll. So kann dann kein Spielspaß aufkommen.


----------



## Explosiv (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod veröffentlicht made by Hawkeye !*



Killer08 schrieb:


> Was hier nicht erwähnt wird ist das man für viele sachen die man nutzen könnte Premium Member sein muss ,was auch gleich bezahlt werden muss . Es gibt diverse Server die diese mods für alle user kostenlos zur verfügung stellen .



Entschuldigung, aber Du liegst da etwas falsch  !

Es muss für überhaupt nichts bezahlt werden, da bist Du leider nicht richtig informiert. Die Mods sind auf dem Server installiert und um darauf spielen zu können, ist nichts weiter notwendig als auf den Server zu joinen (logisch  ). 
Das von Dir genannte Premiummemberfeature ist Leuten gedacht, die den Modder mit einer Spende unterstützen wollen. 
Das steht aber auch ausführlich auf deren Homepage, wer spenden möchte bekommt als Dankeschön dafür einen Premiumaccount und man startet im Spiel mit Waffen seiner Wahl etc. , die Servermods sind auf dem Server installiert und somit auch umsonst...! 

Von daher ist das eine komplett freiwillige Sache  !

P.S. auch der 50 Slot Mod ist kostenfrei, ich habe heute auf dem Server gespielt und musste nichts bezahlen  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## nyso (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod veröffentlicht made by Hawkeye !*

Na da werde ich mal 5€ Spenden, wenn ich dann immer das Geuss-Gewehr habe


----------



## Killer08 (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod veröffentlicht made by Hawkeye !*

Na daumen hoch kann ich da nur sagen. Klar kostet das spielen da nix aber was nützt es mir den wenn ich den großteil der Mods nur nutzen kann wenn ich einen Geldbetrag überweise ? Wie du sagst überweise ich summe x an Herr H aus W un bekomme dafür weil ich ja so nett war eine verbesserte ausstattung an waffen usw. Und damit der güte nicht genug bin ich nun in der lage ein Feuerwerk oder eine smokegranate zuwerfen . Ansonsten renne ich wie jeder andere darum un lasse mich abballern von leuten (die bessere Waffen haben weil geld bezahlt) die nich wissen das es diese sachen auch auf anderen servern gibt deren Admins nich neben einen  Kontoauszugdrucker kampieren . Also ehrlich ich will keinen beleidigen wenn es einen so vorkommt bitte ich dieses zu entschuldigen .   Edit: Ach hast recht ich war nochmal lesen habe ich doch übersehen das ich einen zbs.cheater pro stunde kicken kann . Na das macht mich jetzt aber fertig . Also dafür nutzen andere server eine vote kick funktion :Vorteil diese ist FÜR JEDEN USER KOSTENLOS NUTZBAR.        ps:nyso für 5,50€ bekommste bestimmt en Visir dabei


----------



## Explosiv (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod veröffentlicht made by Hawkeye !*



Killer08 schrieb:


> Na daumen hoch kann ich da nur sagen. Klar kostet das spielen da nix aber was nützt es mir den wenn ich den großteil der Mods nur nutzen kann wenn ich einen Geldbetrag überweise ?



Nein, die Mods sind allen zugänglich, der Premiumaccount unterscheidet sich nur darin, das man bei jedem ersten Spawn gleich mit einer SCAR (frei wählbar ) und einer Granate ins Spiel startet und bei jedem weiteren Spawn auch.

Es wird also kein Spieler benachteiligt,... 





Killer08 schrieb:


> Also ehrlich ich will keinen beleidigen wenn es einen so vorkommt bitte ich dieses zu entschuldigen .   ps:nyso für 5,50€ bekommste bestimmt en Visir dabei


 Das tust Du nicht und hast Du nicht, aber das stimmt nun mal nicht so richtig wie Du es hier verdeutlichen möchtest  !

P.S. das Kickvotesystem ist auch jedem zugänglich  ! Dies ist aber beschränkt, damit es kein Missbrauch gibt.

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## nyso (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod veröffentlicht made by Hawkeye !*

Sowas habe ich zum Glück gar nicht nötig^^


----------



## Profiluki (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod veröffentlicht made by Hawkeye !*

Auf dem Server konnten zu Testzeiten auch 64 Spieler spielen, so neu ist das also gar nicht.....


----------



## S_Fischer (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod veröffentlicht made by Hawkeye !*

ja aber jetzt scheint es zu laufen, war gestern drauf ich finde das affengeil mit sovielen auf einer map zu spielen.
Ein großes Lob an RevolutionX ist wirklich bewundernswert was der in laufe der Zeit entwickelt hat!


----------



## NoFearAhmeD (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod veröffentlicht made by Hawkeye !*

-NH-NoFearAhmeD


Mich stören die die negativen Außerrungen zu der Premiumuser Mitgliedschaft
und zur 50 Slot Erweiterung . Am Besten vor dem Kommentieren gründlich mit den
Rahmenbedingungen der Premiumuser vertraut  machen:

DONATION LINK AND PREMIUMUSER - DONATION LINK PREMIUM INFOS AND DONATORS - www.noobhunters.org


Die Premiumuser sind während des Spiels keinesfalls Dominant, haben zu Begin vielleicht einen kleinen Vorteil durch die Waffenwahl. Wer die Map einigermaßen kennt 
kann sich auch ruckzuck seine Lieblingswaffe besorgen. Die anderen Vorteile der Premiumuser
 sowie  die 50 Slot Erweiterung dienen letztendlich dem Erhalt des Clan
und von Wars im Allgemeinen, Wars ist ein tolles Spiel wird aber leider schwach
frequentiert, außer auf den Noobhunters Servern. Reich wird der Admin bestimmt nicht.
Auf den Noobhunters Servern geht es sehr fair zu. Also mal ausprobieren und danach erst urteilen!






          Mit freundlichen und sportlichen Grüßen


                 -NH-NoFearAhmeD


----------



## Explosiv (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod veröffentlicht made by Hawkeye !*



Profiluki schrieb:


> Auf dem Server konnten zu Testzeiten auch 64 Spieler spielen, so neu ist das also gar nicht.....



Ja, das ist richtig, zu Testzeiten waren noch viel mehr möglich. Schau Dir dazu mal den Gametrackerbanner an und schau auf die Playerzahl  ! 
Theoretisch ist alles möglich, aber die Server wurden auf 50 Slot´s beschränkt, damit die Root-Server nicht überlastet sind, was zum lag führen könnte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur damals gab es keinen legalen Weg die Server zu hosten die mehr als 32 Slots besaßen. Da hatte Crytek damals auf Stur gestellt und es unterbunden, das kannst Du dort auch nachlesen. 
 Jetzt ist die ganze Sachlage anders, jetzt gibt es die Möglichkeit legal die Server mit diesen Mod zu betreiben und den Usern gefällt es. 
Es ist schon eine komplett andere Erfahrung auf einer bekannten Map zu spielen, wo mehr los ist und du nicht Marathonstrecken zurücklegen musst, um den Gegner zu finden. 

Probiert es einfach aus,.. !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## BeerIsGood (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod veröffentlicht made by Hawkeye !*

Leider habe ich noch nie Crysis Wars gespielt, auch wenn ich das könnte. Aber eben nicht auf meinem PC


----------



## joraku (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod veröffentlicht made by Hawkeye !*

Yeah, habe ich schon drauf gezockt. Ist echt cool!
Nur dumm, das ich noch nicht so lange Crysis Wars Spiele (8 Tage) und deswegen noch nicht so gut bin...  Bei so vielen Spielern sind dann leider schon mal Frustmomente programmiert... aber die Übung machts! 
Cool wäre mal eine Mod, bei der 100 oder mehr Spielen könnten, auf Maps wie Mesa würde das nicht näher ins Gewicht fallen, nur die Internetanbindung müsste dann halt etwas schneller sein.
Und was an Crysis Wars richtig cool ist: Ich zocke das Game mit DSL Light () Lagfrei! Bei der Battlefield  2 Demo kommt es da manchmal zu Verbindungsabrüchen.
Tolle Engine


----------



## Brzeczek (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod veröffentlicht made by Hawkeye !*

OMG was musst den da Abgehen  da gehe ich gleich mal rauf..


----------



## Jake Dunn (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod veröffentlicht made by Hawkeye !*

Auf dem Steelmill bin ich auch oft


----------



## Ripcord (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod veröffentlicht made by Hawkeye !*

Hab mit -NH-RevolutionX schon ofters mal ne Runde gezockt, die Server sind der Hammer, vor allem wenn ein Cheater erwischt wird gibts gleich ein schönes Feuerwerk


----------



## -NH-Hugger (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: 1. Crysis Wars 50 Slot-Servermod made by Hawkeye*

Bin seit 2 Wochen Trial Member und nur weil es die geilsten Server sind für Crysis! Spiele eigentlich eher weniger Wars, bin ein oldy 
Habe seit ich angefangen habe Crysis zu zocken viele Server durch und wurde eigentlich von jedem weggeekelt weil cheater unterwegs waren wo es einfach keinen spaß gemacht hat! 

Außerdem ist es ein sehr entspanntes spielen geworden durch V6 da der Server die Regeln macht, d.h. ihr braucht euch keine regeln zu merken denn was ihr dürft lässt der server zu und was ihr nicht dürft werdet ihr auch nicht machen können! 

Außerdem ist RevoX ständig dran den Server besser und sicherer zu machen und überrascht uns Member und andere User immerwieder mit neuen Mods. Und das alles ohne das man was installieren muss oder runterladen oder sonst was! Einfach Crysis (oder Wars) installieren, Patches installieren und dann drauf aufn server und ballern! Einfacher gehts wirklich nicht! 

Die Kritik am Premium Acc komm anscheined von usern die sich mit der sache nicht auskennen oder? Leute bedenkt das die server nicht mit Liebe und Luft online gehalten werden können. Sowas kosten und das nicht zu wenig. Da ist es normal wenn man nach Geldgebern sucht oder? Wer spendet bekommt halt was ...geben und nehmen... 10 euro tuhen den meisten auch nicht weh (meine meinung).

außerdem gibt es ja auch eine runde premium wenn man die vorige als erster beendet (HQ zerstört). das ist doch was oder? 

Also einfach Crysis an ... Multiplayer ... sortieren nach Anzahl Spieler ... nach ganz oben gucken da stehen die noobhunters server! KLICK FIGHT 

Bis später


----------



## Explosiv (22. Juli 2009)

Jetzt können sich auch die Spieler des ersten Teils von Crysis in den Genuss dieses Mods kommen. 

Ein weiterer 40 Slot-Server für Old Crysis ist gestern online gegangen  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Brzeczek (22. Juli 2009)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Jetzt können sich auch die Spieler des ersten Teils von Crysis in den Genuss dieses Mods kommen.
> 
> Ein weiterer 40 Slot-Server für Old Crysis ist gestern online gegangen  !
> 
> Gruss Explosiv



Wer spielt das denn noch


----------



## Explosiv (22. Juli 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Wer spielt das denn noch



Nicht viele, aber immer noch genug um Old Crysis auch weiter zu unterstützen  .

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## -NH-Hugger (23. Juli 2009)

ich bin einer der alten! es gibt immernoch genügen leute die sich auf den servern treffen! viele neue aber auch ein ordentliches stammpersonal


----------



## joraku (25. Juli 2009)

Kann es sein, das bei TeamAction die Zahl auf 40 beschränkt wurde?

Naja, ist besser so, sonst wird es zu voll.
Aber 50-Server rocken!


----------



## nyso (27. Juli 2009)

Also ich habe mich gestern Nacht auch mal auf einem Noobhunter-Server niedergelassen und war sehr positiv überrascht. Einen so guten Ping hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## AMD_Killer (27. Juli 2009)

Kann den Server auch nur loben.^^
Bin zwar nicht so der top spiler(weniger kills als tode) aber es macht echt schon spass bei euch zu zocken.


----------



## Explosiv (27. Juli 2009)

Danke für die schönen Kommentare  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## joraku (28. Juli 2009)

Kann nyso nur Zustimmen, der niedrige Ping und die Lagfreie Verbindung ist echt der Hammer!


----------

